# Wishing to adopt a pigeon or two



## lisapope

Hello,

I was on this forum a couple of years ago, as I had found an injured pigeon and needed help rehabilitating him. Unfortunately, Trevor did not make it. However, since then, I have moved away from NYC and bought a house in the country. I would like a pet pigeon or two. Should I try to find someone who has found an injured bird and then I can nurse him/her to health and keep her? OR should I try to somehow get a non-feral pigeon?

Thanks,
Lisa


----------



## Charis

Just keep watching our adoption section and I'm sure the pigeon of your dreams will sooner or later become available. Another option is to look on Pet Finders in your area.


----------



## Lovebirds

Can you tell us a little more about what you're looking for? Do you intend to keep the birds in the house as pets, or do you plan to build a loft of some sort for them outside? 
I'm sure, as Charis said, the perfect one will come along in no time, but there are some birds that need a home that wouldn't particularly make a good house pet but would love living out their life in a loft or outside building with a mate.
Good luck with your search. Don't think you'll have to wait long. 
Oh, and one other thing......would you be willing to have a bird or birds shipped to you or would you prefer something local?


----------



## Ahab

If you want it for a pet, I would probably buy a modena or fantail... they dont fly well. And it would be really neat to hand-raise the bird if you have the time and energy. you become like their mom and they get very attached to you. JMHO! good luck anyway.


----------



## Charis

Ahab said:


> If you want it for a pet, I would probably buy a modena or fantail... they dont fly well. And it would be really neat to hand-raise the bird if you have the time and energy. you become like their mom and they get very attached to you. JMHO! good luck anyway.


That's a good idea.


----------



## Lovebirds

lisapope said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was on this forum a couple of years ago, as I had found an injured pigeon and needed help rehabilitating him. Unfortunately, Trevor did not make it. However, since then, I have moved away from NYC and bought a house in the country. I would like a pet pigeon or two. Should I try to find someone who has found an injured bird and then I can nurse him/her to health and keep her? OR should I try to somehow get a non-feral pigeon?
> 
> Thanks,
> Lisa


Lisa, did you see this post? 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=282903&postcount=1


----------



## Bruce

Check out this link. I am in the process of adopting out as many birds as I can. A couple people are taking some but there are plenty left. The handicapped birds are the easiest to take care of. They just hang out in their cage, eat, and poop. I think most of the handicapped birds are couples and I will not split them up since they mate for life.

Here's the link to pigeon pictures. I need to take more pictures and one or two didn't make it so I need to remove their pictures. As soon as I get a second.

http://s245.photobucket.com/albums/gg70/bdcaron/



Here are two videos of our house bird that we hand fed when he was young. 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsTIGj9i4mY

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5RQDasZl7A

Bruce


----------



## GimpieLover

Haha 
Very funny videos! Kung Fu Piji! 
Absoulteyl adorable!


----------

